# Jango & Loki meet Cub & 'Mouse'.



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

We're taking introduction slowly, but so far so good  Jango worries us a bit as he sometimes seems really rough with the kits, but when we pick them up to give them a break they tend to bounce straight back over to him! Should we intervene? They're only babies, we're frightened he might hurt them :/. He's loving having them to play with though & Cub never stops dooking! lol Plus its been great for Loki - she goes right off Jango's radar lol

Here are a few pics of them (there's loads! lol).


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

They look like they're having fun! 
Unless there's any honking/quacking sounds coming from the kits then I'd leave them to it and not intervene.

.......... I've been working on this drawing of Vinnie via my iPad and Apple pen the last few days


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> They look like they're having fun!
> Unless there's any honking/quacking sounds coming from the kits then I'd leave them to it and not intervene.
> 
> .......... I've been working on this drawing of Vinnie via my iPad and Apple pen the last few days
> View attachment 281215


Wow, you're so talented - that is fantastic FF! It must have taken you ages to do the fur, its so detailed & what a beautiful expression you've captured on his lovely face.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Sounds like they are getting on fine, ferrets do play pretty rough, so unless they are clearly in pain or there's fear poo / pee, you probably don't need to worry! 

Lovely pics, both of you!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Babyshoes said:


> Sounds like they are getting on fine, ferrets do play pretty rough, so unless they are clearly in pain or there's fear poo / pee, you probably don't need to worry!
> 
> Lovely pics, both of you!


I'd forgotten about this thread. Thank you @Babyshoes. They are still getting on great, we don't leave the two groups together unsupervised as yet. Cub is almost as big as Jango now & these two can seem extremely rough with each other when they're grappling!. They have never harmed each other & they always go back for more & end up bouncing around together lol. But my question to you & @Frolicking Ferrets is, will they eventually establish a pecking order & the roughness subside somewhat as it has with Jango & Loki? Or are they always likely to play rough?

ETA Mouse is now called Juno (though my hubby still calls her Mouse - or MOUSEY! LOL)


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Unneutered boys do tend to play fight really roughly, especially in spring when they get randy & angry. I can't remember if you have mentioned neutering your lot? If not, it is a necessity and there are various options to explore.

Some ferrets will always play quite rough even after neutering, just depends on personality. From my experience, boys tend to play harder, girls often play faster... As long as they are not distressed by it or taking chunks out of another it's fine. Even older ferrets play fight, they just don't spend as much time doing it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Flaming eck they have doubled in numbers I knew Loki had a friend and you had got to two, but somehow missed the new additions. Lovely photos and nice to see them all playing and interacting.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Hobs do play a lot rougher than jills in general though there is the occational exception where a jill like my Whisper will be the one that will rough up the boys when they get too rough.
They may always play rough, or eventually settle down but be rough when they get really excited.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

@noushka05 I drew one of your fuzzies d:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Babyshoes said:


> Unneutered boys do tend to play fight really roughly, especially in spring when they get randy & angry. I can't remember if you have mentioned neutering your lot? If not, it is a necessity and there are various options to explore.
> 
> Some ferrets will always play quite rough even after neutering, just depends on personality. From my experience, boys tend to play harder, girls often play faster... As long as they are not distressed by it or taking chunks out of another it's fine. Even older ferrets play fight, they just don't spend as much time doing it.


Jango is neutered, Cub is this years kit - hes about 4 months old now so not neutered as yet. The tables have turned somewhat since I did this thread. Cub is almost as big as Jango now & he often gets topside of Jango in their wrestling matches They don't appear to get distressed & there has never been a mark on either of them so I guess its all normal then lol



Sled dog hotel said:


> Flaming eck they have doubled in numbers I knew Loki had a friend and you had got to two, but somehow missed the new additions. Lovely photos and nice to see them all playing and interacting.


Hahaa yes numbers have doubled :Hilarious And I'm blaming Richard for that lol. Even he has the ferret bug! It was he who insisted we go back for another kit after we brought home he first one home. He chose the male kit. Cub is officially HIS ferret - not mine http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/new-kits-on-the-block.432324/



Frolicking Ferrets said:


> Hobs do play a lot rougher than jills in general though there is the occational exception where a jill like my Whisper will be the one that will rough up the boys when they get too rough.
> They may always play rough, or eventually settle down but be rough when they get really excited.


My little Juno is like your Whisper! lol She plays so rough yet she is teeny - she beats her HUGE big brother up! lol When its him doing the chasing & pinning down of her, we step in & save her - and she runs straight back for more! lol And by the way, I meant to tell you Loki does tell Jango off when shes had enough. She runs after him squeaking just as you said she would! I haven't witnessed him being rough with her ages now - I think shes the boss now



Frolicking Ferrets said:


> @noushka05 I drew one of your fuzzies d:
> View attachment 284270


That has choked me up, that has, how kind of you xx. That is probably my favourite photo of Jango so I'm over the moon you have drawn it for me, its beautiful, thank you so much FF. I'm going ask my hubby to scan it onto photographic paper so I can frame it


----------

